# Pignit's absurd fattie



## reds (Aug 7, 2010)

I will try to do a Q view of my first fattie, which was modeled after Pignit's "absurd" post


















First and best fattie I ever had !!!!!


----------



## reds (Aug 15, 2010)

Couldn't get this to show in my post, so I'm trying to post it in a reply.  How do you post multiple pics in one post?


----------

